# Cell phones



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Theoretically its a good idea riding with a phone, but if its on the saddle the horse could run off, if its on the rider there a decent chance it could break on impact. But really, where ever I end up riding doesn't really have mobile reception so its not worth it anyway. 

Its a good idea though to let people know where you are riding to, that way if you don't return, or your horse returns without you, then they know where to find you. 

You can get these are and leg straps with a little pocket for the mobile phone. I guess one on your calf or something wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DH and I keep the important things like a cell phone on our person when we trail ride. I got these nifty cell phone holders that you attach to your belt on clearance a few years ago at Horseloverz. (It was one of their $2, $5, $10, etc. super sales.) Here are some to look atl~
cell phone holder HorseLoverZ.com
We are CW Reenacting Veterans of 25 years. The US Cavalry attached their saber, pistol and canteen to themselves, so if their horse was shot from underneath them, they could still fight. We liked that philosphy, and continue it with the important equipment, like Garmins and cellphones. =D


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i just bought a really good case to hold it on my belt. and i ride with an ipod and have that attached to my arm. so if i lose the good case i use the ipod case instead. or before all this i would wear my high muck boots and just let it hang in my boots..


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

My hi-vis has zip pockets, no problemo  if by any chance I'm not wearing my hi-vis I'm usually wearing something with pockets, but if all else fails I shove it in my boot (I'm usually in woofwears)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I just keep mine in my front pocket. If I get dumbed somehow, I don't plan on falling flat on my face/stomach/crotch/front thighs. If I come off, I'm either landing on my feet, rolling up and going wherever, or falling on my back correctly and hoping I can execute that like I was taught in TKD.
I don't worry myself about falling off at all though, because if I'm going on a trail ride with a horse I might come off, I'm going to bring someone else along with a trail-sane horse. I refused to go on a solo trail with Fancy because I haven't ridden her enough to know that (in my mind) she's a safe trail mount. I will -gladly- take Lucky alone for a trail ride (phone or not) because she knows the trails I ride on, as do I. Of course I tell BO or my mum that I'll be out and about in the trails (we have a map, even though we need to add the new trails Drew and I made before he left). I'm never sure which trail I'll end up taking, but I don't normally bush-whack if I can avoid it. If I'm going out to find/make/clean-up some trails, I'll let BO know, and I'll have a lead with me for when I get off to get lower brush.
I trust Lucky to take me through the trails (and off trail) safely because she's been trained as a nice trail horse, in these woods. If I lose my horse, I know that I have the abilities to get myself back to the barn or a house on the opposite side of the woods safely.
I normally bring my switch blade (aside from now while it's broken..) in my back pocket, a lighter in my back pocket, my cell phone in my right front pocket, and anything else I might need in my free left front pocket. If I carry anything on my saddle/horse, it's a drink. There's normally not a need for me to bring a drink though, because I'm fine with going anywhere from 1-8 hours without a drink.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Iseull, good advice. WE don't ride solo, either.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to have this issue with my former horse who was dangerous. I was riding in an arena but the only person there, so I would leave it next to the arena gate. I figured as long as I was not too hurt I could get myself to the gate, rather than fall on it and break it. 
Now I ride a more sane horse, if I am alone, I put it in my pocket - if I am with someone, I leave it in the car, and don't worry about it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

in my pocket usually. im pretty good at telling people if im going on the trail by myself. i just say if im not back in an hr please come look for me !


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, honestly, I carry my iPhone in my bra....praise God for cleavage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I put mine in my pocket, my jeans are usually snug enough I don't worry about it falling out lol! If I'm riding in breeches, I just sit it on one of the arena posts by the gate. 

I've thought about ordering this case though, it's pretty cute.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to say, cakemom, that I'm jealous. 
My phone's too wide/tall and will NOT stay in place. ;;
It sucks having a "built-in pocket" that seems to be faulty at actually holding things, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If I don't have jeans pockets to put it in, I'll wear a vest and put it in my vest pocket.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I usually keep mine in a vest pocket - mines a BlackBerry so I only ride with it on the trails, never arena work.
It also has a protective case, which will help protect it in case of a fall.

I also always tell people where I'm going and the times I'll be back - just in case. Though, I've never had to use my phone for any reason. The day I need it, I won't have it.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Echo cakemom!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have one of these Amazon.com: Cell Phone Holder w/Leg Strap Purple: Sports & Outdoors Although if you fall off it doesn't your phone in a very safe spot lol


----------



## Ammy (Nov 6, 2011)

While I was taking riding lessons, the barn I rode at was close to state preserve lands that didn't require trailering to ride on. I always rode with a buddy on Gypsy, the saintly little Mustang pony I borrowed for lessoning. I always put my phone on vibrate and left it in my front pocket of my britches - the pockets on my britches had zippers. Now I just leave my phone on silent in my back pocket (I've converted to wearing jeans haha). I've never had an issue with losing my phone (well, I have but that wasn't horse related...) Once it gets cool enough to wear a sweatshirt here, I usually tuck it in a pocket of that


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Either my bra or my pocket, but I still let people know where I'm going to be and for how long.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I also want to say, that I rarely give a time I'll be back from a solo trail ride. I don't figure out which trails I'm going on until I get to the point of choosing to continue on the main trail or go on another. I normally tell my mum that if she calls 5 times and I don't answe to wait another 10 to call again, and if I still don't answer to send someone out for me. I'll go down the trail chatting on my phone with someone if it's important if I'm on Lucky, but I'll stop Fancy and talk if I'm on her. I trust her to stand like a rock if something happens, but I don't trust her not to fly sideways or take off down the trail if something happens while she's moving.

If you do tell someone how long you'll be out, add 10 minutes or so onto how long you plan to take, or have them call you before they come out to search for you. Or call them before the time you're suppose to be back and let them know the change in plans an however much longer you're going to take. I know I get paranoid that something happened if someone isn't 5 minutes early or exactly on time, and I'd rather not be freaking out throwing tack on my horse to frantically run out to the trails only to find out they walked a little slower and took an extra 20 minutes without telling me, ya know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If I put my cell phone in my bra, people would wonder why one boob is bigger than the other! LOL. 
I have a kind of "pocket belt". Room for a cell phone and a few other tiny things if I wanted to. Usually the "other tiny things" are horsey treats.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I have an old clam shell type phone that tends to be smaller and easier to fit in my zippered pocket in my jacket,vest or breeches. I have occasionally stuffed it on the outside of my half chaps. Thankfully, I have never broke it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I generally suffer the same problem with Saskia, I very seldom have a signal in the areas where I ride. Though I still take my phone with me whenever I'm riding a colt and I carry it in my shirt pocket. I wear men's western shirts so I've always got the pocket over my left boob and that's where my phone stays.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I carry mine in a small camera case in my back pocket. I hook the string to the case through my belt loop in case it comes out of my pocket.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> I carry mine in a small camera case in my back pocket. I hook the string to the case through my belt loop in case it comes out of my pocket.


That is actually a good idea. THe camera case I use has a belt loop thing and a hook. So I could do both things just in case. hmm only probably is that I wear riding tights and they dont have belt loops, welp guess I have to go buy some new riding pants OH darn!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I usually just stick mine in the pocket of my breeches. Or if I'm wearing a jacket it goes in the inside pocket.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

I put it in the side of my boot


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

cakemom said:


> Well, honestly, I carry my iPhone in my bra....praise God for cleavage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's where I carry mine when my husband and I are out on our motorcycle. And, when we're doing fun runs/poker runs. I keep the folded map there.. I call it my "map holder"

I've been keeping my phone in my saddle bags, obviously I wasn't thinking about what would happen if I were thrown! Guess it'll start going in my "map holder":lol:


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I stuff my phone in my boot, ha.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Depending on what I am wearing, my cell phone either ends up in my breeches pocket, my coat pocket or my saddle bag. I NEVER ride alone though (I don't have a trailer) so IF I was to fall off and my horse to run off, my friend always has her phone too. I used to keep in my bra when I had a small phone, but now I have a Droid and it doesn't fit right...

Funnily enough, I get better reception in the woods where I ride than at my house half the time.

Oh, and I don't have it when I am riding in the arena. I leave it in the house unless nobody is home. I don't want people bugging me while I'm riding and I'm too much of a phone addict... However, Gypsy is at my house and I always tell somebody when I am going to ride (more to make sure nobody is going to let the dog out loose while I'm riding than anything though).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I used to carry mine in my front pocket until I came off one time and fractured the screen. Now I carry my iphone in a hard case attached to my belt and towards the front. If I come off, there is little chance that it will get damaged (I hope). 

I would rather take the chance that it will break then have a problem miles from the trail head where it's possible not to be found for a long time - or a long walk back to the trailer. I think it's useless to have it attached to my saddle. I trust my horse but you just never know.


----------

